# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  sliding door to bathroom do or don't

## PTrenovator

Hi the wife's keen (insistent really) that we have a sliding cavity door to our planned bathroom reno.   
Problem is the cavity will either be in the shower wall or the only wall where a decent towel rail can go. Do you see any issue with the cavity being in the shower wall, movement etc.  Or is there a way to fix towel rails etc to walls where a cavity door is. 
Also the house is 1960's art deco.  I personally think it will look out of place.

----------


## gpkennedy

Hi TP renovator
there are many questions asked here without any plans or pics.
It is very difficult to give sensible advice without more info.
Cheers
George

----------


## PTrenovator

Thanks  GPKennedy...by finally drawing something up I've answered my question but would still appreciate feedback/suggestions.  
So looking at the existing door (swinging) the cavity door was planned to go either side.   I think it will have to go where the towel rail is planned.  Cavity door would cause issues with fixing the glass panel for the shower to that wall... wouldn't it? ... any thoughts/ideas?   
btw.. toilet has to stay where it is... Wife doesn't want it near the door in case you were considering changing floor plan but again any suggestions in that area would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## johnc

You will need to be carefull with the fixings for the towel rail but otherwise there shouldn't be any problems. Have a look at the cavity slide units from that you should get a feel for what you can screw into there is enough cross timber pieces to find one that suits your height requirements. I wouldn't put it behind the shower unless you have worked out how to properly fix the track for the screen.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Similar space to our own. 
That bath is massive waster of space sitting there mid wall.  I'd swap positions with the sink... 
Our towel rails and hooks are all on the back of the bathroom door.

----------


## jimfish

There's no problem fixing towel rails to cavity pocket. All you need to do is once the pocket is installed and before any gyprock is installed put extra rails in pocket at the desired height for towel rail. A bit of say 140 x19 liquid nailed into metal Chanel on jamb side and a screw into the rear of the pocket will do the trick. Just make sure the screws you use for towel rail are not too long

----------


## shauck

> Just make sure the screws you use for towel rail are not too long

  Or, don't plaster the outside of that cavity slider until you have finished the wall inside and hung your towel rail and check for any protruding screws which you can cut tips off.

----------


## METRIX

There is no problem with the slider going in behind the towel rail, we do them this way all the time, just remember when drilling through the tiles to mount the towel rail to have the door closed, so you don't accidentally drill into the door (I have seen this done a few times). 
You wont have any problems mounting the towel rail, as you have usually around 10mm tile, and 6mm villaboard, there is plenty of strength when used in conjunction with green plugs. 
I would not slide it into the shower wall as the plumbing will be in the way. 
I can see big waste of space and impracticalities in this bathroom, such as  placing the towel rails far away from basins and shower, and shelves which have a small corner which will be hard for cleaning, I will post some revised designs if you don't mind.

----------


## PTrenovator

Thanks Metrix....Any suggestions ideas would be more than welcome.  We are struggling with ideas.  I will post a more accurate layout.  The original input up has windows in wrong spot.  From back RH corner of bath where I have vanity it is 200mm wall, 500mm window, 400mm wall, 500mm window.  I'm also not opposed to moving door either way or sheeting up that frosted glass panel.. 
thanks again ! 
btw.. I am struggling with how to deal with sub floor but that's another thread.

----------


## METRIX

> Thanks Metrix....Any suggestions ideas would be more than welcome.  We are struggling with ideas.  I will post a more accurate layout.  The original input up has windows in wrong spot.  From back RH corner of bath where I have vanity it is 200mm wall, 500mm window, 400mm wall, 500mm window.  I'm also not opposed to moving door either way or sheeting up that frosted glass panel.. 
> thanks again ! 
> btw.. I am struggling with how to deal with sub floor but that's another thread.

  What is the issue with the sub floor ? 
With your design, would you consider moving the PC items, ie can you move the bath, and shower to another location, I can 3D model you some layouts, but you need to tell me what restrictions you have, ie, cant move bath, or toilet, Require a bath, want a vanity 900 etc etc

----------


## PTrenovator

Hey Metrix, 
We have a suspended concrete slab sitting on a brick base wall (6-7 courses high) that is sloping/cracked. Circa 1930-40s.  Rest of the house was restumped a few years back as it has prefabbed concrete stumps.  The shower must have been leaking for years.  The bottom plate and joist it sits on are pretty much non-existent.  So we're going down to the soil, adding stumps, bearers and joists on a FC or scyon floor... more on that in another post.... 
No internal brick walls. Have had the plumber out and he's happy we're not restricted to where things go.  Windows are the only restriction.   The external door will either be a full length glass panel/window or will be boarded up, sheeted insided and blue board and rendered outside.  Even happy to move the entrance door either way.  
Wife does not want the toilet visible from outside. You can just see into the bathroom from dinning area if door is open.  Ideally behind the door or behind shower wall or similar even behind a vanity would be enough. Oh.. and about the only thing we have agreed upon is a freestanding bath and a walk in shower but neither are absolutes.  
Really appreciate your effort if you have the time....a third party may save a few arguments!!   :Wink 1:

----------


## METRIX

OK, I have come up with the following. 
Block the external door as there is not enough room, leave the two windows alone as they work quite well with the bath placement.
Angle the freestanding bath around 20 deg, this gives some interest to the placement, and slight offset looks better than having parallel to the wall
Move the entry door to window side. 
Toilet is hidden out of site 
Bath L 1700 x W 800 x H 600
Shower 1000 x 1200
Room around Toilet ~ 850
Vanity 1000
Entry door 820

----------


## PTrenovator

Wow.. Metix that's great thanks... really is appreciated!

----------

